# Can presets from lightroom 4 be used in lightroom 3?



## ElenaH2O (Nov 9, 2012)

I have the opportunity to purchase presets that are from lightroom 4 but don't know if they will work in lightroom 3.  Does anyone know if they would still work?


----------



## Tony Jay (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi Elena, welcome to the forum.

If these presets are develop presets then they will not necessarily work since there is a different process version between Lr3.x and Lr4.x ie Process 2010 versus Process 2012.

Let us know if there is more to this question.

Tony Jay


----------

